# George Beverly Shea--turns 100 yrs..



## BJClark (Feb 1, 2009)

George Beverly Shea turns 100 (OneNewsNow.com)



> On the ladder of life, George Beverly Shea says he's almost reached the 100th rung.





> The long-time Christian singer says he had a wonderful career singing at Billy Graham crusades. "I overwork the word 'privilege,' but I can't find anything better," he tells Associated Press. "It's been a great privilege to be associated with Billy and his son and his whole organization."
> 
> He and Rev. Billy Graham have been friends for almost 70 years. "He's been a wonderful man to be with all these years," Shea shares. "I met him when he was 21 and I was 31. I was an announcer and singer at a radio station in Chicago."
> 
> When asked if there has been any secret to his long life, he recited a hymn about God's love and then broke into song.


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 1, 2009)

congratulations


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Feb 1, 2009)

My brother-in-law does work at the Billy Graham Training Center, and apparently Mr. Shea has become a big iPod user!

Congratulations to a great cantor for the Lord!


----------



## Ivan (Feb 1, 2009)

> When asked if there has been any secret to his long life, he recited a hymn about God's love and then broke into song.





> Mr. Shea has become a big iPod user!



Both statement are so cool! 

Bev Shea is ahead of me in iPod use!! LOL


----------



## Scott1 (Feb 2, 2009)

Remarkable.

God's prosperity upon a life well-lived.


----------

